# blowing gravel



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

do they do this even when not thinking of breeding ,one of my reds was doing this for the first time (that i have seen) yesterday,also would it be a male or female that does this

my red blew gravel for a few seconds then stopped ,no indentation in the gravel as such but i do not want them to breed


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What size is he or she?
I have one 7-incher (the only red that could be sexually mature: the others are 4-5") that also blows the gravel from time to time, but I don't know if wheter it's a male or a female. I guess they both do it, because they built a nest together.
I've asked a similar question a while ago, see here: *One of my reds thinks he's a bulldozer... What's with him?*
Perhaps you'll find something useful in that thread...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

the p that was blowing is @ 7'' the other lager p i have is @8'' and @ 18 mths old the other 2 reds i have are smaller @4-5'',the 2 lager do stick together apart from a sml amount of fighting but nothing serious.as i said it only lasted a few seconds then stopped ,the tank is only 55 us gal so i thought it would be too sml to breed in


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

my reds blow at the gravel all the time but never give me anything.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

well nothing has happend but i will keep my eye on them as i dont want them to breed as the other 2 smaller reds will have no where to hide ,i cant wait for my house renovation to get a bigger tank


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Sounds like your p's are gonna do what nature says they will do. Good luck, hope you get a breeding pair there.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

just cause there blowing at the gravell doesnt mean they are going to breed.. my reds blow at the gravel on and off for a year or so. i just got new reds before christmas and there doing it to now but still no spawn.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

well i,m selling them anyway so they can breed if they want it will just not be in my tank .thanks for all the replies


----------

